# Configure AVG Firewall for Home Network access



## charlessielicki

Hello

I have been sharing files from my desktop to my laptop. I recently installed AVG Internet Security 7.5 and now no more sharing! I want to find out how to configure the firewall to ONLY allow my laptop access.

Desktop is running XP Home
Laptop is running XP Pro

I have DSL to a linksys router. The desktop is cabled to the router.
The Laptop is connected wirelessly via a linksys access point.

I created share folders and enabled the Guest account on the desktop.
From the laptop I type \\Pavilion958 and at the logon popup enter for U/N pavilion958\guest- worked fine (before AVG).

I understand I need to enable Microsoft file sharing and printing from the system tab of the AVG firewall.

My question: how can I edit the rule to allow only the laptop to access the desktop?
I’m thinking along the lines of editing the rule to allow only the IP address of the AP/Laptop. Do I enter the IP of the access point or the laptop to the rule? It looks like from the configure screens that I have to allow ports(?). Or do I create a New Network in the Networks box (System Service Rule dialog box).

Do I allow the AP’s IP address or the Laptop’s?

Thanks for your help.

Best

CFS


----------



## johnwill

Just allow the private subnet address, typically 192.168.x.x. There's no need to be so specific.


----------



## Robert711

I know the age of the thread:laugh: but it took me ages to find the answer and this forum result was the first page to come up on google so here is the answer:

* Open AVG User Interface.
* Choose the Firewall settings option from the Tools menu.
* Select Profiles -> your default profile (e.g. Standalone computer) -> System services.
* Choose the Microsoft file sharing and printing service.
* Switch the System rule details from Block to Allow for all.
* Confirm changes by clicking on the OK button.

Hope it will help worked a treat for me and I am using 8.5


----------



## Fergur70

Thanks for the info *johnwill*. It was exactly what I needed to access my home network.
I've been putting off buying an Internet TV untill I got my home network to work. Up to now I've only needed the PCs on my home network to access the Internet. 
However, with your fix to AVG, I now can see all the PCs' shared resources and the Network Drive that will store my media. 
My next issue, when I get the TV, is that DLNA, also works!
Thanks again.ray:


----------

